# AEP report 9/6



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

My cousin and I fished from about 8:30am to 8:30pm on Saturday. My cousin caught 29 bass including one at 20.5" and another at 20.25". He caught some more around 15", 16", and 17". I caught 24, nothing larger than 15".


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I can't wait to get down there the first weekend in Oct. Great report. congrats


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Any photos?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope the fishing is that good when we get down there the first weekend in oct. If it isnt, it will still be better than working!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your fishing trip!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Lunkerhunter...WOW !
Not asking for specifics , but would like to know if you caught all those bass from easy access roads or did you have to get off of the beaten path? Just curious. Tubin', boatin' or bank fishin'? What was the water conditions like? 

BBanks...
The countdown is on...pray for good weather .


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

It is definitely not easy access. We were fishing from a canoe, and I know what you may be thinking... It would have to somewhat easy access to get a canoe into it, but you don't know how hard we work to get our canoe into some spots. With that being said the water was slightly stained, I'm not sure about the water temp. it felt like the mid 70's. As far as what we were catching them on it was a little bit of everything: crank baits, spine baits, jigs, weightless worms..


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD

I think it will be in our best intrest to pack it back in to some spots like we have in the past. I just put new digs on the truck so i can haul the king back as far as i can then the old man will have to walk a bit. I dont think the walking is going to hurt me any. Besides it will make the refreshment at the end of the day taste better. Good luck to all fishing in the promise land!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Lunkerhunter,
Thanks for the tips. We know that to find the spots you have to be willing to work a little for the rewards. As long as the AEP area isn't swamped with monsoon-like rains, we hope to get back in among them. That slick grey mud makes for a challenging adventure sometimes.

BBANKS...you better pack in a tow strap...never know when you may have to help an old Jimmy out of a mudhole. We should also step up the fitness routine a little for increased endurance. I think I will start tonight...


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD

We do apprecaite all the tips that we receive though this wonderful website. I have the strap all ready to go. I just hope and pray for good weather. It will be the last weekend for us to get out and play until the spring time at the promise land. Who knows maybe "WE" will meet some new friends. The King has already been out wettin his line getting some practice in on us. About the mud thing we all have been there once or twice i think. If you dont get muddy at AEP then you havnt lived a little. Sunny skys and 65 would be perfect right along with Little Bill Anderson for some good storys.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Where are you guys camping the first weekend of Oct. I'll be at K or Bicentineal Camp.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

FISH JUNKY

We always stay at H toward the back end. Like to look you up while we are down there. I am sure we could trade some good time story's or two.JD could probably come up with a few story's as well. Counting down the days now! Cant wait to get there to unwind!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

BBANKS........You folks are making me eat my heart out. Just treat the guys to grilled food like we had a year ago, just awsome. Good luck and good weather.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

There will be about 15guys in our group at K. Please come over one night. I drive a Red Ford Ranger extended cab w/ a fitted cap. All the other guys drive Toyota Trucks You can't miss us.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be down and stop by with a bag of fresh morels!!!!

Ooops wrong season

Sounds like a great time........have a blast, stick a hawg!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Why do you have to tease like that Mushroomman. You know your welcome at my campsite anytime. Just bring some KC Twichers to sell me!!!!!


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

JD......When it comes to the "fitness" part of this trip I think me and bb are in tip top shape, we have been working out quite alot latley.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Sgofish,

not trying to rub it in or anything but you are going to miss a good time. i would treat them the same as you. We always have good food on the grill with the good times. We will get back together in the Spring.

Junky...We will be by i am sure. You wont be able to miss our group. Should 4 or 5 of us. We will be looking forward to meeting you.

MB...I think i am in good enough shape to hang with JD and the King. Round is a shape right?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

FishJunky said:


> Why do you have to tease like that Mushroomman. You know your welcome at my campsite anytime. Just bring some KC Twichers to sell me!!!!!


I might have a couple left sold 300 this season half on ebay going out of state. I do have a few left in some unusual color patterns that you might like.
There are a couple guys in CA and IL that buy the heck out of these things. I know the guy in CA has won some tourneys with them, he tried to make them himself and said he just couldn't figure out the action. I told him the guy that makes them puts some MOJO in there, ya just can't copy magic!!
I'll try and get down for a day of fishing with my son and I will stop by with what I have left for you to see.

Tis the season for the KC at AEP....and anywhere for that matter, caught a couple smallies at Piedmont on one last weekend.I'll be at Salt Fork tomorrow and you know what I'll have tied on!!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

mushroom........What day you going down? i want to try some of the magic bait to.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Stay away from my Twitchers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Find your own salesman!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding. They are great.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JUNKY...Maybe you could just let me borrow one of yours for the day!!!!!!!LOL. I am glad we were not camping this weekend with the wind the way it was. Alot of damage where we live. Trees down everywhere. Got to get it cleaned up before the trip.


----------

